# Anyone ever make a padded room on the cheap? Maybe with foam core board?



## DvlsToy (Apr 6, 2012)

maybe some foam on plywood with material of choice over it then do the buttons like they use in auto upholstery?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I had planned on using cardboard for mine but due to time and laziness I'm just going to line the hall in sheets

I don't know if foam core board would be strong enough/ What are you using to cover the padding?


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I am going to use the mover blankets they are quilted and you can get them with one side white. Harbor freight has them for 8.99 each.


----------

